# These beautiful swaths of color "Assorted cichlids " $6



## tangyanaspirant (Jan 6, 2020)

I feel like I might really get something amazing here if I can ID these before my LFS sells out. They are beautiful and only $6 "assorted african cichlids" That said I would not be surprised if they are not even african. They look a lot more like some kind of apisto to me or badis. Sorry picture is not great I had to sneak it because the store has a no photo policy. But I think to someone who knows it should be enough. All the fish looked almost exactly like this in pattern and body shape. They were much more full bodied than your average aftrican of this size


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

On first glance the shape looks like the Jewel Cichlid but the color pattern is very different which is suspect. Unless they're some cichlid type I've never heard of then I wouldn't want these.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

I've never seen anything like that before. They are either a hybrid or an aquarium bred variant of Jewel Cichlid. They don't match any described species. Could be interesting if one can find out their origin.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Maybe a Jewel Cichlid that is missing some pigment, but isn't fully albino? Any different from Turquoise Jewel Cichlid?


----------

